# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  (C++)Disa kode gabim

## Eni Kokalari

Dua te bej nje pyetje per ekspertet e C++ une jam nje fillestar dhe e kam shume qejf C++ dhe dua t'i perkushtohem ketij lloji programimi por me kane lindur disa gabime gjate kompilimit te disa kodeve shume te thjeshta me visual C++ 2008 professional.

kodet jane keto:


#include <iostream>
using namespace std;
int main()
{
const m=4,n=9; /*Ketu fillon te me nxjeri nje gabim kompajleri dhe thote error C4430: missing type specifier - int assumed. Note: C++ does not support default-int*/
int i,j;
char S[m][n]={"Pranvera",
"Vera",
"Vjeshta",
"Dimri"};
cout << "\nStinët e vitit\n\n";
for (i=0;i<m;i++)
{
cout << " ";
for (j=0;j<n;j++)
cout << S[i][j];
cout << "\n";
}
cout << endl;
return 0;
}





#include <iostream>
using namespace std;
int main()
{
const m=5; /*Ketu fillon te me nxjeri nje gabim kompajleri dhe thote error C4430: missing type specifier - int assumed. Note: C++ does not support default-int*/
int i,j,R[m][m]={{5,8,-2,6,1},
{3,-7,4,2,9},
{8,1,4,7,-2},
{-3,4,7,6,5},
{4,2,1,-3,5}};
double s=0;
for (i=1;i<m;i++)
for (j=0;j<m;j++)
if (i>j)
s=s+R[i][j];
cout << "\nShuma e kërkuar është s="
<< s
<< "\n\n";
return 0;
}

dhe disa te tjera pothuajse te ngjashme me keto kode ku gabimi fillon si ato me larte

----------


## Aldi1

Eni do te sugjeroja qe rreth ketyre problemeve te kerkosh ne google per arsyen se jane ne anglisht, qe te mund te praktikohesh me termat e programimit ne pergjithesi.

PS: suksese ne nismen tende  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Neritan Hyso

Teksti (ne anglisht) qe pershkruan gabimin "missing type specifier - int assumed. Note: C++ does not support default-int" e thote cili eshte problemi.

Ke harruar te shkruash tipin e konstanteve m dhe n. Mund ta korrigjosh duke shkruar:
int const m = 4, n = 9;

----------

